# Pressure Regulator Valve (PCV Valve) Installed: Pics



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

To try and solve my CE light problems today I replaced my Pressure Regulator valve. Based on some things I've read including an Audi TSB, low idle and 1 cylinder showing a misfire is likely either 1. coilpack, 2. Pressure regulator valve, 3. carbon buildup, 4. bad injector

I've eliminated the coilpack as the problem, so this was the next thing to try. 









The new part (front) is updated and looks slightly different from the old one. 









With the part removed (yes I installed a new gasket)









New part installed


We'll see if this takes care of the problem. I also bought a special fuel system cleaner at Audi that was recommended to me by the parts counter guy. We'll see if either of them help. If not, I fear I need a new injector.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

how many miles on your ride? If you've been using that original valve for a long time the carbon has to be pretty gross


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Rub-ISH said:


> how many miles on your ride? If you've been using that original valve for a long time the carbon has to be pretty gross


74,600


----------



## alcantara4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I was having CEL issues with a cyl 1 misfire, and after replacing the pcv valve, and coil packs, it was carbon build up. They had to break down the head and clean it by hand. I hope that's not the case for you because it's expensive. I had 45K on mine last month when they had to clean out the carbon build up. It looked pretty bad.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

alcantara4 said:


> I was having CEL issues with a cyl 1 misfire, and after replacing the pcv valve, and coil packs, it was carbon build up. They had to break down the head and clean it by hand. I hope that's not the case for you because it's expensive. I had 45K on mine last month when they had to clean out the carbon build up. It looked pretty bad.


 I'm hoping to avoid that. How expensive?


----------



## alcantara4 (Oct 31, 2009)

vwlippy said:


> I'm hoping to avoid that. How expensive?


 Well mine was covered under warranty, but from what I remember he was saying around 1500 for the job.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

alcantara4 said:


> Well mine was covered under warranty, but from what I remember he was saying around 1500 for the job.


 I got mine done at an independent show about 10k ago and its cost me like 400 bucks...it will obviously cost way more from the dealer


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

If you've got carbon buildup, then you should give the car an Italian Tuneup! I did that to mine last week and now she's smooth like butter again. 

I drive an '06 2.0T with 65,000 on it. I simply bought some fuel cleaner, threw in some 91 octane from Shell and let her rip for about 20-30 minutes. I was doing a steady 120-125/mph to get her to open up and burn all the crap in my intakes. 

I'd absolutely recommend it if you have the cohones, if not, you always pay someone to clean them normally...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

FYI you don't actually need to be going 120+ to do an Italian tune up. Use a lower gear and just keep the revs above 4k rmps. 4500 for about 30 min should help


----------



## dadasracecar (Oct 19, 2010)

The 2.0t is a Direct Injection motor. How is "getting on it" going to clean carbon out of the head when the injectors are in the cylinders? A catch can and EGR delete are the only ways to keep carbon out of the head. Water/meth might help clean it.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

UPDATE: After a day of driving it doesn't appear the PCV valve did anything. Crap. 
I guess I'll be reviewing the Seafoam remedy soon.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

dadasracecar said:


> The 2.0t is a Direct Injection motor. How is "getting on it" going to clean carbon out of the head when the injectors are in the cylinders? A catch can and EGR delete are the only ways to keep carbon out of the head. Water/meth might help clean it.


 By heating up the head and keeping it hot you can infact cook the carbon off of the valves... Think of cleaning your grill after you have just grilled up some grub. When its cold its damn near impossible to scrape the "carbon gristle" off but if you let it cook before shutting it off it burns up much easier and comes loose. 

Similar concept for our motors. The worst carbon build up cases on the 2.0t motor are found in cars that do a lot of stop and go traffic and never really get spun up over into higher rpms for extended periods. (i.e. city driving) 

While the "italian tuneup" won't remove all of the carbon it should help free up some smoother travel for the valve stems thus returning the engine to a more efficient state.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

im afraid thats not entirely true. 


























































Those are my valves after monthly (or generally more often) seafoaming and going near redline almost daily... I did "Italian Tuneups" all the time and my valves still looked like this... and it would have probably have been worse had I not been running a VTA catch can for the last 10,000 miles before these pics where taken. 

I just bore scoped my valves 2 days ago and my WM and VTA setup I have now are working EXTREMELY well... the valves where spotless and shining, except for at the very top of the neck of the valve where there is normally oil seepage. blew my mind how clean they where.


----------



## dadasracecar (Oct 19, 2010)

The biggest problem is the EGR. If that could be rerouted/deleted this would be a nonissue. Water/meth injection is the only option for regular cleaning the I know of.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

dadasracecar said:


> The biggest problem is the EGR. If that could be rerouted/deleted this would be a nonissue. Water/meth injection is the only option for regular cleaning the I know of.


 it can be deleted and I have done it 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4812133 









The Eurojet valve cover and catch can are the best preventative measures...and I would agree it does seem like W/m is the best option for the actual cleaning of the valves with out regularly taking the intake mani off to hand scrape


----------



## slownlow718 (Aug 9, 2011)

*pcv*

dam my cel just came on to this morning idle going up and down i hope my mani dont look like that im at 97k


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Is this still a problem on the newer TFSI motors?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Krieger said:


> Those are my valves after monthly (or generally more often) seafoaming and going near redline almost daily... I did "Italian Tuneups" all the time and my valves still looked like this... and it would have probably have been worse had I not been running a VTA catch can for the last 10,000 miles before these pics where taken.
> 
> I just bore scoped my valves 2 days ago and my WM and VTA setup I have now are working EXTREMELY well... the valves where spotless and shining, except for at the very top of the neck of the valve where there is normally oil seepage. blew my mind how clean they where.


So if I install a W/M kit and VTA it will clean my valves? Got any after picks of your valves?


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Krieger said:


> I just bore scoped my valves 2 days ago and my WM and VTA setup I have now are working EXTREMELY well... the valves where spotless and shining, except for at the very top of the neck of the valve where there is normally oil seepage. blew my mind how clean they where.


Can you post a link of this catch system? and as questioned above... is this still an issue on the new tfsi?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

slownlow718 said:


> dam my cel just came on to this morning idle going up and down i hope my mani dont look like that im at 97k


If you have 97K and they haven't been cleaned, they probably look as bad if not worse.

This is an issue that plagues pretty much all direct injection gasoline engines, unless they utilize an auxiliary injector designed primarily just to keep fuel flowing over the valves to clean them. I believe Toyota uses this design on their DI engines, but I could be mistaken.


----------

